# Alum Creek Suageye 7/08/11 PM



## Allent1967 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hit Alum this evening with my cousin.. We managed 12 keepers and and crap load of cigars.. Here's a pic of the ones I caught..

Sorry my phone doesn't take the best pics...

I will post where they were caught and everything after I get them cleaned and in my fridge


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

heck yeah man, good job!


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Nice catch. 
That red flash is very fitting for this weather. Normally the night photos are white and feel cool. I'm sweating just looking at those fish. Man, I hate summer!


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Looks like you giving those very indepth fishing reports, hasnt hurt your catch at all. Good job, nice fish. 

If I ever get outta the kayak mode I just might have to try that eye fishin, you guys seem like addicts!


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice catch!
Trolling or casting? 
I'm gonna hit alum for the first time tomorrow morning.


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

Got started around 630, after about 30 minutes I got a very uneasy feeling checked the radar and raced back to the dock. Just in time. I got back out and fishing around 9, hit one right away on allen1967 point. That was the only keeper of the day. Hit all the points on the west side across from cheshire up to the power lines, probably picked one up on nearly every point. 2 14s, 2 12s, and probably 6 dinks throughout the day. Tried fishing the 12-14ft of water in between the points with no luck, all fish either hit coming on or coming off the points. 200 series bandit was my bait of choice. In two years of saugeye fishing every fish I have ever caught has been on or beside a point. I have tried trolling parallel to the points in the desired depth but have never had luck, only luck has be going perpendicular across them.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

That's the way to getem at alum crossing the points but what sucks is that every other point keeps a lure or two 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

alumcreeker, agreed bud! those pionts are treturous to the cranks and wallet!
Bobby


----------



## Allent1967 (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry about getting back to you so late... But here is a better indication of what went catching those eyes...

As everyone on here by now knows I have my favorite points to fish at Alum Creek.. Just so happened my cousin and his family were camping so we started out at the 2 points at the camp ground in front of the old boat ramp..

We done a lot of slow trolling using only worm harnesses' (Fire Tiger and Hot Pink with metallic silver flakes) This was all we used all night and had same results with both colors...

I usually like to troll shad raps and other lures but crossing points and fishing reefs like we did would cost a lot of money with all the lost lures so Harnesses' were the best answer..

All fish were caught in about 6 to 8 FOW.. on either side of the points or just off the top of the reefs.. Slow trolling across points worked the best ...


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Great job, Allen!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great job and great report. Yep see you guys thought it was difficult told you for years work the points!! As for the spots provided generously in this post he is right on they have always produced eyes for years no real secret spot shown here these are primary spots that many eye guys have fished for years great help for guys starting out. Then the next step is to break away from the obvious and find the other hidden gems this lake has to offer. GOOD FISHING TO ALL AND GREAT REPORT.


----------



## Allent1967 (Apr 3, 2010)

fishslim said:


> Great job and great report. Yep see you guys thought it was difficult told you for years work the points!! As for the spots provided generously in this post he is right on they have always produced eyes for years no real secret spot shown here these are primary spots that many eye guys have fished for years great help for guys starting out. Then the next step is to break away from the obvious and find the other hidden gems this lake has to offer. GOOD FISHING TO ALL AND GREAT REPORT.


Other hidden gems are closer to the dam in deeper water and also North of the 36/37 over pass.. Shad raps work best North of the 36/37 over pass against the cliffs on the East side.. Also try using perch or fire tiger rattle traps against the cliffs.. When fishing the rocks by the dam I use shad raps the biggest I have at night or low light levels.. I want them to attack the bait and not hit it to see what it is.. Don't give them time to think about it make them take a reaction hit.....


----------



## Allent1967 (Apr 3, 2010)

I have been thinking about writing something in the Walleye/Saugeye forum on this site.. I am no expert and will never claim to be one.. But I do know saugeye at Alum Creek.....

I know there are a lot of people on here who don't like me because I speak my mind and give too much detail in fishing reports.. I really don't care but I don't want to get banned from this site........


----------



## Allent1967 (Apr 3, 2010)

lacdown said:


> Great job, Allen!


Thanks Lac.... We really need to hook up.. We could have a freaking hay day. 

Seems like one of us is free the other isn't.. You have my number so when ever you want to hit the water let me know.


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

thank you for the great feed back on alum . you really have helped me with saugeye fishing at alum . i tried some of the locations you have shown on the map of the lake . and they have produced. thanks again for your updates. and good luck fishing!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Allent, keep em comeing, great reports!!
Bobby


----------



## cornfedboy3 (Aug 29, 2006)

Just wanted to say thanks for the very helpful info as it gives me a sense of where , when and how , which according to most on this forum is taboo. If I catch or not I will always share as I don't think there is a risk of overfishing when the info is shared with a group dedicated to conserving fishing as a whole. Thanks again brother angler!!!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

You wouldn't get banned from this site for sharing information. It is definitely nice for those new to fishing alum. Just realize that everyone who reads it is not well meaning. Good info and nice reports.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

I second what a few others have already said. I am considering making my first trip to Alum Creek for saugeye this weekend, and I appreciate you giving the information you give in your reports without giving away any "secret" spots. I would just like to know what kinds of locations and depths to start, then hopefully I can take it from there and find other similar locations that will also produce fish. I may meet my cousin down there Saturday to give it a try. I'll post back here to share any information I can.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

My cousin and I hit Alum Creek for the first time Saturday night (7-16). We managed one keeper 'eye and one keeper crappie, and threw back another 'eye, four more crappies, four smallies, a channel cat, and a white bass. We figured our multi-species fun wasn't bad for our first shot at Alum. Thanks for the tips to get us started, Allent!


----------

